# B&H Lists Canon EOS-M, no EVF yet



## unpopular (Jul 24, 2012)

EOS-M | B&H Photo Video

It's an interesting body, if not a little too small, not sure what I think yet.

Thoughts?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 24, 2012)

I think with EOS-M there is no need to get a 650D for photography.  EOS-M does all that, plus it super small and easy to carry anywhere you go...

If I was shopping for a crop camera, EOS-M would be my only choice because it'd give me the reach, It could use all my lenses and it'd be compact in case I don't want to haul my huge dslr around..

In a way it's even easier to use than a DSLR because you automatically see all changes you make to exposure.  You do get a live-view with a dslr but who the hell uses that...


----------



## jaomul (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know if i could be any less interested in this camera, and I shoot canon


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 25, 2012)

It sucks that the white version is only available through Canon's USA website. I'm wondering why... I'm hoping it'll be available through BH by October/Sept.


----------



## unpopular (Jul 25, 2012)

jaomul said:


> I don't know if i could be any less interested in this camera, and I shoot canon



I have to agree. I've been putting off a camera decision for a long, long time awaiting for this body - and what I'm seeing is another Nikon 1 flop. It's like neither Nikon nor Canon really learned what Sony has already demonstrated. Mirrorless cameras appeal more to enthusiasts than to casual photographers.


----------



## belial (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't know. Looks ok to me. A good more portable canon. May get one myself to go with my Dslr. I def like how it takes canons standard lens mount without adapters


----------

